# Tablesaw ... Skil vs Dewalt



## Mikebuild (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey all,

I'm looking to upgrade my portable tablesaw. Trying to decide between the Skil SPT99-12 and the Dewalt DWE7491RS. I'm guessing the power of the Skil (wormdrive) to be superior to that of the Dewalt, but the stability of the Dewalt stand to be far better than the Skil. But the Skil, has those nice big tires and folds out so easily. So, from a "portable saw" perspective, which one would you pick? The Skil for easier setup and portability or the Dewalt for it's better stability and ? 

I haven't touched either saw, so I'm presuming alot. From other tablesaw threads I've read here, seems like these two are the best of today's bastards.

My main criterion: performance, portability, power, stability ... and then ... value, fence, dust collection, etc.

I'm leaning towards the Skil for the cart and power ... but, is the cart too unstable ( as in tipsy with sheetgoods) and my presumption of "more power" unfounded?

Or is there another saw worthy of consideration? Ryobi, Bosch, Makita, Ridgid, Delta, Craftsman, Hitachi, Milwaukee ... seems like these are all second place saws according to most threads I've seen.

Thoughts? Grassi!


----------



## Ed Hartmann (Dec 26, 2018)

Mikebuild said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my portable tablesaw. Trying to decide between the Skil SPT99-12 and the Dewalt DWE7491RS. I'm guessing the power of the Skil (wormdrive) to be superior to that of the Dewalt, but the stability of the Dewalt stand to be far better than the Skil. But the Skil, has those nice big tires and folds out so easily. So, from a "portable saw" perspective, which one would you pick? The Skil for easier setup and portability or the Dewalt for it's better stability and ?
> 
> ...


I have a DeWalt and two Bosch table saws. The DeWalt is by far the better of those two brands. I know nothing about the Skil table saw. The DeWalt has metal gears to raise and lower the blade which keeps it moving much smoother. The fence is also awesome for a job sight saw. I have never had any issue with power either. I am happy enough with the DeWalt that the only reason I would consider another brand at this point would be a Saw Stop.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Make sure if you go Skil to get the one with the rack and pinion fence like Dewalt's. They have 2 version of those Skils. That said I have the DeWalt and it is a fantastic portable tablesaw.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

I have the skil and am happy with it, but I've never used the dewalt either. 

I really like the big wheels on the skil's stand for transporting it around the jobsite, haven't found it to be any more tipsy than any other saw I've used.

Come to think of it, I've only used three different jobsite saws in the 12 years I've been in the trades....makita, Bosch, and the skil, and the skil is the best out of those three IMO.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm really digging the skil. Don't have one but have been eyeing them. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't think you can beat the fence on the DeWalt. It is really good.


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

I haven't uses the skill, but like others have said the Dewalt ia a great saw and the fence is hands down he best on any jobsite saw I've used.


----------



## hoser (Dec 18, 2014)

Ed Hartmann said:


> I have a DeWalt and two Bosch table saws. The DeWalt is by far the better of those two brands. I know nothing about the Skil table saw. The DeWalt has metal gears to raise and lower the blade which keeps it moving much smoother. The fence is also awesome for a job sight saw. I have never had any issue with power either. I am happy enough with the DeWalt that the only reason I would consider another brand at this point would be a Saw Stop.


Which Bosch are you comparing to the DeWalt? The GTS1031 little guy or the bigger 4100 series?


----------



## Mikebuild (Sep 9, 2015)

Went with the Skil ... good decision, so far. Chose it primarily for its power, not disappointed. Its portability is ideal as far as setup and moving, thanks to the oversized wheels. The rack fence is new to me, I like. The quick bevel adjustment is way better than the crank style on my old saw. The push stick and T are stored well. The dust exhaust port is removable and functional. The frame integral material support is very helpful. No stability issues at all. Best portable saw I've owned so far.


----------

